# Demotivational poster of the DaY!



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

It's time for da da da daaaaaaaa!

*Demotivational Poster Of The DAY!!!!!!*


Everybody: "_Yaaaaaaaaay!"_

Heres one for the kid in the back.

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/7/11/633829466280005195-furrys.jpg


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Ignoring that it seems whoever wrote that is "a-literate".... its funny and true. 

No, i'm not stalking your threads, just clicking everything under "todays posts"


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

haha, Hey, your not an actor till you have your own personal stalker right? XD


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

And you're not an actor so i'm out. PEACE!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Damn you.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice one just for the pic. Anyone knows the author?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

I ask google and I recieve. The sonofabitch engine gave me no credits.


----------



## Korex (Jan 9, 2010)

haha nice one xD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know if you really mean it as a demotivational poster, which I'd cheer for, or are you one of the people who don't understand the DE in DEmotivational posters.

BTW, here's a poster.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Nice one just for the pic. Anyone knows the author?



Who cares? Make your own next time?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Nice one just for the pic. Anyone knows the author?


If you mean the furry picture, which I'm more than sure you are, then here.

But if you're not, I've embarrassed myself again.

I tried making one of these before. It sucks so bad.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Blotch = very widely known

And i would think its just for the furry pic based on "Nice one just for the pic."

You have to have a creative sense of humour to pull it off.

http://pix.motivatedphotos.com/2009/11/20/633943060362018185-backboobs.jpg


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Blotch = very widely known
> 
> And i would think its just for the furry pic based on "Nice one just for the pic."


The fact it was Blotch is why I was unsure what he meant to be honest.

I was also on a site once that had a game where you made a caption each with several other players and then you vote which is the best, and then they're ranked. After a few games I figured out the trick is to give something racist, sexist or homophobic you can find in the picture. Like man holes, being better than human holes. Which is actually really gay now that I think about it.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Teto said:


> The fact it was Blotch is why I was unsure what he meant to be honest.
> 
> I was also on a site once that had a game where you made a caption each with several other players and then you vote which is the best, and then they're ranked. After a few games I figured out the trick is to give something racist, sexist or homophobic you can find in the picture. Like man holes, being better than human holes. Which is actually really gay now that I think about it.



Immaturity takes root in finding humour in your own insecurity.


HOWEVER! thats not to say some of it isn't funny...


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> And i would think its just for the furry pic based on "Nice one just for the pic."



Well, in the right context, it's a wonderful demotivator :V


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Well, in the right context, it's a wonderful demotivator :V



Maybe if you wake up one day and decide while having a cup of brew that, "You know what, fuck people. I'm done with them."

It happens, they go into the wild and quickly are forgotten and die due to being unprepared.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 9, 2010)

If you cant laugh at yourself then you cant laugh at life.

(Btw, I caled this demotivational poster thing because thats how you lok it up on google. And for the record, I dont like insulting anybody, only mildly, or anything that much so it wasnt a rude picture. Just enough to get a laugh.)


----------



## Thatch (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Maybe if you wake up one day and decide while having a cup of brew that, "You know what, fuck people. I'm done with them."
> 
> It happens, they go into the wild and quickly are forgotten and die due to being unprepared.



That kinda works too, I guess. But I was focusing more on the caption than the picture.



Lupine Delusion said:


> If you cant laugh at yourself then you cant laugh at life.


 
That is so very true. Though many people laugh at life only when it's not their own.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> If you cant laugh at yourself then you cant laugh at life.



Fact of life right here!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 9, 2010)

Coffee? Bah!

I'll take tea. Tea as a dragon is better than tea as a puny human.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

New Poster. A little early.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images.roflposters.com/images/rofl/thumbs/1225635046202.jpg.thumb.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.roflposters.com/poster/search/jlist&usg=__umgjGc68_I680XHPbe1FX1aEnoU=&h=160&w=200&sz=8&hl=en&start=241&tbnid=4LUZ5siyirW6VM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfurry%2Bdemotivational%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D240


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like a normal day in the life of Shadow XDD


----------



## Korex (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> If you cant laugh at yourself then you cant laugh at life.
> 
> (Btw, I caled this demotivational poster thing because thats how you lok it up on google. And for the record, I dont like insulting anybody, only mildly, or anything that much so it wasnt a rude picture. Just enough to get a laugh.)



True so true


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/archive/index.php/t-112655531.html
This would make a freaking epic demotivational poster.



If you're wondering he didn't follow the instructions.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> New Poster. A little early.
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images.roflposters.com/images/rofl/thumbs/1225635046202.jpg.thumb.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.roflposters.com/poster/search/jlist&usg=__umgjGc68_I680XHPbe1FX1aEnoU=&h=160&w=200&sz=8&hl=en&start=241&tbnid=4LUZ5siyirW6VM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfurry%2Bdemotivational%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D240



Internet fail...


----------



## Hir (Jan 10, 2010)

Why are they all furry ones? :|


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are they all furry ones? :|


I was thinking this exact same thing.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are they all furry ones? :|





Jashwa said:


> I was thinking this exact same thing.



Where exactly in the internet do you think you are at the moment...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Where exactly in the internet do you think you are at the moment...


hell?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> hell?



A furry site. So if you can't laugh at yourself then you're insecure about your "furriness" 

Todays is particularly relevant to another thread on the go here... A topic which is ALWAYS argued, regardless of the time of year.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2010)

Tudd said:


> A furry site. So if you can't laugh at yourself then you're insecure about your "furriness"
> 
> Todays is particularly relevant to another thread on the go here... A topic which is ALWAYS argued, regardless of the time of year.


I was making a joke.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I was making a joke.



:C


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> So if you can't laugh at yourself then you're insecure about your "furriness" QUOTE]
> 
> What he said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Tudd said:
> 
> 
> > So if you can't laugh at yourself then you're insecure about your "furriness" QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha ho ha hee ho haha ho.
*slaps knee*
XD


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Moving on, I was thinking of posting a non-furry poster, but i just couldnt resist this XD
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn2.knowyourmeme.com/i/5201/original/demotivation_poster_1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/5201&usg=__sWheu4HR8Y8ocCWWgt82qv-s3ac=&h=400&w=500&sz=31&hl=en&start=43&tbnid=E9PMl3Uiy1BgNM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddemotivational%2Bposters%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D40


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Moving on, I was thinking of posting a non-furry poster, but i just couldnt resist this XD
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...nal+posters&gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=en&sa=N&start=40


EPICSHOP!
Are you sure that's not a costume or something?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

It was too cool to not post XD


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Where exactly in the internet do you think you are at the moment...


In a forum for links.


Tudd said:


> A furry site. So if you can't laugh at yourself then you're insecure about your "furriness"
> 
> Todays is particularly relevant to another thread on the go here... A topic which is ALWAYS argued, regardless of the time of year.


Woah, I think you have me wrong pal. It's meant to be the Demotivational Poster of the Day, not the furry one. I couldn't care less.

Way to assume, dipshit.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Woah, I think you have me wrong pal. It's meant to be the Demotivational Poster of the Day, not the furry one. I couldn't care less.
> 
> Way to assume, dipshit.



I love how you can call me a dipshit over nothing. 

I love this place for that... :grin:


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> I love how you can call me a dipshit over nothing.
> 
> I love this place for that... :grin:


Dipshit. :3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dipshit. :3



Cocksucker.

I think we should stop before lock.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Cocksucker.
> 
> I think we should stop before lock.


Can I suck your cock? :3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can I suck your cock? :3



Hence the furry reputation.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Dipshit :3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 11, 2010)

Attention, todays secondary poster is a screenshot of post 43:

Cocksuckers,

Even insults make them horny.


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Moving on, I was thinking of posting a non-furry poster, but i just couldnt resist this XD
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn2.knowyourmeme.com/i/5201/original/demotivation_poster_1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/5201&usg=__sWheu4HR8Y8ocCWWgt82qv-s3ac=&h=400&w=500&sz=31&hl=en&start=43&tbnid=E9PMl3Uiy1BgNM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddemotivational%2Bposters%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26start%3D40



Learn how to hotlink


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

I've tried to figure out whats up with it, but I'm slightly forun retarded. I guess one of the buttons should do it.


```
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4s5pmFL_ZlQ/SGfflrylMWI/AAAAAAAAA0c/_aSG9ajpUJQ/s1600/TAILGATING%2Bwww.motivationalpostersonline.blogspot.com%2Bdemotivational%2Bposters%2Bmotivational%2Bposter%2Bfunny.jpg
```


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

dammit
how does this bloody thing work!


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

[ IMG]image link[/IMG ]

But it doesn't work in this forum.


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2010)

I was just talking about linking to the image itself and not to the google search result page


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4s5pmFL_Z...ational+posters+motivational+poster+funny.jpg

there then. and it's not a furry poster.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

Tudd said:


> A furry site. So if you can't laugh at yourself then you're insecure about your "furriness"
> 
> Todays is particularly relevant to another thread on the go here... A topic which is ALWAYS argued, regardless of the time of year.


You obviously haven't been around long and that's ok.  We're not complaining that they're all furries because "B'AWWWWWWWWWWW OMG FURSECTION".  We're complaining because it says "demotivational poster of the day" and it's all furry ones and most of them aren't even good.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

This is only day 3 remember. I get bored of the furry posters too. However most of the one's I'd like to post on here are not pg-13.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> This is only day 3 remember. I get bored of the furry posters too. However most of the one's I'd like to post on here are not pg-13.


They don't have to be.  If they're too bad, just NSFW tag them.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

HAhA, great. now ill really get going then. I'm sure you wont mind if i post more than one a day.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

NSFW
http://www.filehurricane.com/photos/8102008115043PM_demotivational-posters-life-is-good.jpg


----------



## Tudd (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You obviously haven't been around long and that's ok.  We're not complaining that they're all furries because "B'AWWWWWWWWWWW OMG FURSECTION".  We're complaining because it says "demotivational poster of the day" and it's all furry ones and most of them aren't even good.



You werent here when i had my small run of over a 1000 posts, some of them became "uncounted" because they made the forum games section not a part of your post count. DO YOU EVEN REMEMBER A TIME WHEN THOSE WERE COUNTED?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Tudd said:


> You werent here when i had my small run of over a 1000 posts, some of them became "uncounted" because they made the forum games section not a part of your post count. DO YOU EVEN REMEMBER A TIME WHEN THOSE WERE COUNTED?


Yes, yes I do.  I was here right before they stopped counting them.

Just because you registered a long time ago doesn't mean that you've been around enough recently to know how things work.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes, yes I do.  I was here right before they stopped counting them.
> 
> Just because you registered a long time ago doesn't mean that you've been around enough recently to know how things work.



Quite frankly you sound like you're bitching because you have nothing better to do with your time.

I honestly don't care that you dont like these posters or this thread for that matter.

In fact, there are many threads of self-pity on here which I'd LOVE to run in and scream fire but i'd much rather spend my time in the less serious threads like this one. But then you arrived...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Quite frankly you sound like you're bitching because you have nothing better to do with your time.


Quite frankly, you're right. It's 2 am and I'm waiting on something before going to sleep.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 12, 2010)

And here I thought this was supposed to be a fun thread. XD


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Tudd said:


> Blotch = very widely known
> And i would think its just for the furry pic based on "Nice one just for the pic."



Thanks. Anyway, my english does suck


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm thinking I might declare this thread legaly dead due to lack of fun.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm here to declare the TOD as noted on the top of this post.


----------

